# Serpae Tetras and fin nipping



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I bought some Serpae Tetras about 5 days ago, no more. I was redoing my tank so i had a very stocked 10 gallon with no where for others to hide. Anyway, none of my other fish got away without some fin damage.

My first question. Assuming this gets under control in the 29 gallon tank with much more room and places to get away (only 2 of the Serpae's seem to be very aggressive), will the fins heal to be normal and healthy? I assume yes as i've seen some betta's in terrible shape compared to mine that made a full recovery. I just wanted to ask.

Second, how, if possible, can i minimize this? My current fish are Dwarf Grourmi x2, Flame Tetra x3, Red Eye Tetra x2, Serpae x5. I know the amount of fish in each species is a bit low. The red eye's are supposed to go to a new home but the person didn't take them all at once. I planned on building up the school of flame tetra's but semed fine with 3, against my better judgment (i believe), it's a problem now.

Anyway, the flame tetra's seem to be the police. They go after the Serpae's when they get out of line but there isn't enough. They go after eachother to but never actually seem to cause fin damage. I'm thinking if i add 3-4 more, it could be the solution. But i'm new to this, it's my theory, i have no clue that it will work in reality.

Anyway, long post, some people have commented on that, i just want to give the most info i can, i'm new, it's hard to know what is important or not. I am very greatful for any advice, i really don't know how much more some of my fish can take of this.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

With Serpaes, I'd expect it to just get worse over time as they grow, not get better.

They're just a really nippy fish. IMO they only belong in larger, semi-aggressive tanks.

Red flames aren't as bad, but I wouldn't keep those with long-finned fish, either.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

My flame tetras have never had issues, they nip at each other but it's not constant and no actual fin damage. Do you think if i "expanded" the school, i'd have the same situation as i have now? The male gourami is sort of the king and nobody messed with him until i got the Serpaes.

Second, should i just take them back? I bought them at Petco, they were in the "Peaceful" section and i was also told that they would do well in a community tank, describing what i had. Not that i trust Petco, i just think i can get a refund, unfortunately i didn't keep the receipt, but if there is a will there is a way. It's my bad for not doing the proper research before hand, but i was told the exact opposite. They already shorted me 1 fish too.

So, is that the only way? I don't mind if i can get refunded or not if it's going to stay the same or get worse. I'd love to keep them if they only do it amongst themselves.


----------



## LeTigra (Nov 25, 2008)

I have kept Serpaes with various tankmates for years. I love them. I think they're beautiful and really add attitude to a tank. Plus, they look amazing when in full colour against all the green of the plants.
It is true they are aggressive to each other. What I've found is when they're in a group of 8+ they're fine. I had 12 at one point and they would chase all over the tank, taking it in turns to be the chaser. But I didn't have any actual fin damage to Serpaes FROM Serpaes until I lost a few. When I made the decision not to restock them after I lost a few all together for no apparent reason, I think I basically sentenced the others to death. I now have one, big healthy beast of a Serpae and I think he "saw all the others off".
As for their attitude with other fish, I've never had a problem, but then I've always kept them with big Bala sharks, Tiger Barbs, Rainbow Sharks, Pictus Cats etc, all of whom can certainly look after themselves. I would say if you don't have the space for a big group take them back. Petco should NEVER have sold these fish as peaceful - they are anything BUT! They are perfect for keeping with other aggressive species but not in a peaceful community


----------



## MarkMc (Apr 27, 2007)

I have a small school of 4. They don't bother any other fish at all. When they were first introduced they were pretty aggressive but quickly settled down. My theory is that if the other species aren't in a big enough school you can have problems. I have a school of neons (8), harlequin rasboras (9) and 3 bleeding hearts. They can be a problem when introducing fish too.


----------



## Squawkbert (Aug 21, 2008)

This is a 10g we're talking about... IMO, no room for Serpaes as you should have several to keep aggression distributed among themselves (having enough keeps any one or two from being overly abused). once they establish a pecking order, things usually settle down. In a 10g, I don't think you can fit enough in there to get this to work properly, though it may with 4 or 5 (leaving pretty much no room for your other existing stock). In the 29g, I'd go for 6 Serpaes. If they sort themselves out, other fins will heal.

That said, I have a single LF Serpae in my 46g that does have an occasional run at another smaller tetra, but I also have waht I call a "traffic cop" - one larger semi aggressive, somewhat territorial fish that keeps smaller bullies in line. My DG used to be the traffic cop, now my angel and pair of Rams serve the function. If the Serpae gets too territorial, he eventually will flash where a larger, but generally less aggressive fish (traffic cop) sees it and they will usually chase the Serpae back into the plants.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Well, they are gone now. Beautiful fish but it just didn't work out. It was an easy return fortunately, no receipt, they didn't mind. The person apologized about having someone recommend them to me. I know i should have researched more myself, obviously, lesson learned but i'm glad to see my other fish happy again.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Christine T (May 4, 2008)

I had serpae tetras in a 55 gallon with Mbuna Cichlids for a while. The Serpaes would go after the cichlids at times, (the cichlids weren't full grown, but definitely large than the tetras). They are beautiful, and I thought of getting them for my 30 gallon but decided against it. They need to be with other semi aggressive fish, and in a large group.



> I know i should have researched more myself, obviously, lesson learned but i'm glad to see my other fish happy again.


Some of the best lessons I've learned in the hobby have been through mistakes.


----------

